# Shikamaru



## Ice Cold (Sep 6, 2008)

A manga render was sitting in my HDD for ages and decided to make it useful yesterday.


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 6, 2008)

o.o That looks ok.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Its Ok. The text is rigged though.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> Its Ok. The text is rigged though.


just to back up what i was saying this topic is from september
stop it


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't get it, isn't this from Naruto?
Stupid me it's a render >_>


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I don't get it, isn't this from Naruto?


Yea thats from naruto


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I overlooked the word render.


----------

